# Bike Weight Calculator



## OCDirt (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm looking for some help from those of you with more experience.

Obviously, total bike weight = Frame + Everything Else.
The frame weight is the easy part -- one can easily look this up for any brand/size.

My question is, what is the typical Everything Else weight (and cost) for the following three categories:

1. Full XTR withOUT upgrades, meaning the typical items that come with a bike purchased with full XTR -- e.g. typical wheel-set, typical tires, typical saddle, etc.

2. Full XTR with MODEST UPGRADES of a FEW items such as wheel-set, tires, etc.

3. The cost-no-object build -- the ultimate weight weenies set-up

If we can agree on approximate weight values (+/- half pound) and cost for these categories then anyone can easily calculate various bike weights to aim for depending on ones goals and budget -- just find the frame weight and add it to the Everything Else weight in one of these categories.

Thanks in advance for your input.

OCDirt


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Create an Excel Spread sheet and do some builds for yourself with the total weight adding up into one cell at the bottom of the page.

Here's a link to one that I made up that I think is pretty complete when it comes to parts on the bike. Plus, I have the cells already set up to add the numbers that you put in. Feel free to download and use it.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6RG4456O


----------

